# Fast and Furious 5? Will it ruin the image of the GTR



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Fast and Furious 5?- Video

Nice video of various cars driving a around the track, the R35's not drifting  with paul walker

not sure why you would make a R34 GTR rear wheel drive only??


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> Fast and Furious 5?- Video
> 
> 
> 
> not sure why you would make a R34 GTR rear wheel drive only??





So it looks good I suppose, and it's a GTT anyway.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I thot 4 was only just abt to be released... there's 5 in the works too!??


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't know... depends on how 4 does I suppose

likely just Paul Walker having fun


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

not sure this is worse than the impact of Kerry owning one

Michelle Rodriguez can come for a ride in my GTR any time


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> not sure this is worse than the impact of Kerry owning one
> 
> Michelle Rodriguez can come for a ride in my GTR any time


Exactly! I think I might actually drive the R35 to go and see it :chairshot


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

TheDefiantOne said:


> Exactly! I think I might actually drive the R35 to go and see it :chairshot


Show off...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

far as i know,Paul Walker is a fan of cars,and has owned an R34 GTR in the past for a few years...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Just a shame the best of the F&TF out of the series was the one that didn't feature the gear slapping Walker ...

Bring back Vin, but lose Walker ...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

*Fast and Furious 5? Will it ruin the image of the GTR?*

Well what is actualy the image of the GTR?
Motorsports?
JDM generation?
Japan?
Nismo?
just a sports car?
.
.
.
.
.
I think that despite Fast and Furis, being very crappy directed movies with scenarios like B-TV series . .I like the fact that Furi jumped on the phenomena of the JDM culture in the US. This culture has grown on it's own by young passionated peeps with a fascination for things coming from japan. 
The makers of Fast and Furi knew that they gonna hit more peeps over a long time with black Honda Civics, chasing the streets, then usuing for the thausends time, Ferraris and Porsches in the movie.

Fast and Furi is the only movie serie that gives a homage to that JDM culture, while also focusing on the mainstream US-tuning scene . .that's maybe why it has so much success.

For me the old GTRs (R35 GTR excluded) are the forbidden fruits from japan and the ultimate JDM car . . . Fast and Furi gives this image a great tribute each time, despite being a bit soft on the scenario and the deepeness of the technology covered.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't think the GTR will be mainstream in the UK

Whilst being official, and coming in slightly larger numbers than the official 34 imports, the 35 will still be a rare sight.

I also think it is very much in the spirit of top end Japanese performance cars, we have seen before; so a little bit of forbidden fruit perhaps

As for TFATF, clearly it is pleasing to the eye, if not Oscar winning material


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

to be honest i think the image has already been spoilt

reason i say this is because everyone wants one e.g. kerry

i wonder how many footballers will buy them

the r34 has featured in fast and furious before but did not ruin the image..


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Perhaps the only reason people would worry about the image being ruined e.g by footbal players & kerry k is the impact it might have on residuals (Dont know) when I speak to people in general including Petrol Heads they all say the same :thumbsup:What an incredible car :clap: some of these people are those that have seen Top Gear / know about the Skylines and have watched fast & Furious which for me is an added bonus, On a Car I desire for my own reasons 

CJ


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

cjay theres no doubt in the performance aspect of the car

anyone who know about cars know about the GTR

its just it gets labelled as a footballers car if you know what i mean

when you drive past people will think hes bought it for such a such reason not knowing your knowledge about skylines

abit like the R8 i think to be honest

beautiful car excellent performance but its labelled a footballers car

of course saying all this wouldnt mind having either the R8 or the GTR


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

most of the time driving around in it I get a lot of respect, thumbs up etc.

I guy told me the bonnet was up today, the light doesn't come on if one of the 2 catches is down

when I pull up I generally get a crowd around it after a few minutes

I think I get more attention now than in July last year as more people realise what it is. So far its a good thing


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Just a shame the best of the F&TF out of the series was the one that didn't feature the gear slapping Walker ...
> 
> Bring back Vin, but lose Walker ...


Paul is actually a fairly knowledgeable guy when it comes to cars and driving. He has owned 2 R34s before and has a white one now with a lot of Tomei parts.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Shame his acting then isn't anywhere near as good then 
Plus his 'driving performances' in the first one were cr*p!


Spins the ECLIPSE in the first scene.

Destroys the ECLIPSE in the first drag race & then drives likes he's a joyrider on an ASBO picking up Vin & getting away from the Police.

Even Vin panics when he's trying to smoke the Ferrari & again drives more like an ASBO joyrider!


He should stick to his knowledge !!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Dont know why anyone really cares ,these movies are made for kids, as for affecting the GTR


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Shame his acting then isn't anywhere near as good then
> Plus his 'driving performances' in the first one were cr*p!
> 
> 
> ...


I know he did more driving on film for the second movie than the first. If you notice in the first some of the in car sequences look strange for some characters because their driving sequences were not filmed using the cars they are actually supposed to be driving. But yeah. He's just doing his job. And I teased him about his movies the first time I met him too so it's fair game. In the first movie a lot of sequences were there because of the cinematographers wanted them to be there. For example even Craig Lieberman when we met him during the MINES GT-R event was telling us that he objected to diamond plates coming off, dangers to manifold, 4 mile long drag races, and 7 gears in an Eclipse. But in the end, the boys up top said it makes the action more exciting and so they did it. We don't say Star Wars is a bad film because you can hear the laser cannons firing in space or Action films are bad because the fighters are jumping way beyond what a normal human can without wires? Doesn't have to be super realistic. It's a fantasy environment. Just like the other heroes you gotta figure, hero cars are going to be capable of doing things we know are logically impossible. If you don't like it don't watch it. The problem I have is when people blur that distinction of what a car can do and what they see in a clearly fantastical setting such as F&F. Lots of ricer crashes.opcorn:

But on a side note, it is because of Paul that the R34 in this movie did NOT have gaudy decals and crazy bodykits and neons. He specifically asked that they not do that.


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

The J said:


> I know he did more driving on film for the second movie than the first. If you notice in the first some of the in car sequences look strange for some characters because their driving sequences were not filmed using the cars they are actually supposed to be driving. But yeah. He's just doing his job. And I teased him about his movies the first time I met him too so it's fair game. In the first movie a lot of sequences were there because of the cinematographers wanted them to be there. For example even Craig Lieberman when we met him during the MINES GT-R event was telling us that he objected to diamond plates coming off, dangers to manifold, 4 mile long drag races, and 7 gears in an Eclipse. But in the end, the boys up top said it makes the action more exciting and so they did it. We don't say Star Wars is a bad film because you can hear the laser cannons firing in space or Action films are bad because the fighters are jumping way beyond what a normal human can without wires? Doesn't have to be super realistic. It's a fantasy environment. Just like the other heroes you gotta figure, hero cars are going to be capable of doing things we know are logically impossible. If you don't like it don't watch it. The problem I have is when people blur that distinction of what a car can do and what they see in a clearly fantastical setting such as F&F. Lots of ricer crashes.opcorn:
> 
> But on a side note, it is because of Paul that the R34 in this movie did NOT have gaudy decals and crazy bodykits and neons. He specifically asked that they not do that.


Amen...been monitoring this thread...glad to see that some people realize that A) Paul IS a car guy and B) the movies have had only a positive affect on the GTR's image. 

I agree wholeheartedly and candidly, Paul has earned my respect for tackling the business of driving well very seriously. All that aside, in person, he's just a cool guy who loves cars...like most of the GTR community.

I'll be interviewing him in two weeks....would love to hear your thoughts on what questions I should ask him (I'm penning the article for MAXPower UK but will also video tape it for release).


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

CraigLieberman said:


> Amen...been monitoring this thread...glad to see that some people realize that A) Paul IS a car guy and B) the movies have had only a positive affect on the GTR's image.
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly and candidly, Paul has earned my respect for tackling the business of driving well very seriously. All that aside, in person, he's just a cool guy who loves cars...like most of the GTR community.
> 
> I'll be interviewing him in two weeks....would love to hear your thoughts on what questions I should ask him (I'm penning the article for MAXPower UK but will also video tape it for release).


Hi Craig, good to see you posting here again - it's been a while! 

Yes, I was aware Paul Walker had some talent behind the wheel, I believe he did a few of the driving scenes in 2F2F?

I'd like you to ask him when is he coming to the UK and to visit a few GTROC meets - I'm sure he'd enjoy some of our members cars


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

CraigLieberman said:


> Amen...been monitoring this thread...glad to see that some people realize that A) Paul IS a car guy and B) the movies have had only a positive affect on the GTR's image.
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly and candidly, Paul has earned my respect for tackling the business of driving well very seriously. All that aside, in person, he's just a cool guy who loves cars...like most of the GTR community.
> 
> I'll be interviewing him in two weeks....would love to hear your thoughts on what questions I should ask him (I'm penning the article for MAXPower UK but will also video tape it for release).


Tell him he should promote the movie in japan. If he has time, some of us can take him for a ride at a night meeting.
Also ask him that the JDM import scene in the states needs a popular face like him, to get the imports running and finaly allowing the fans to import their dream GTRs.:smokin:


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Trev said:


> Hi Craig, good to see you posting here again - it's been a while!
> 
> Yes, I was aware Paul Walker had some talent behind the wheel, I believe he did a few of the driving scenes in 2F2F?
> 
> I'd like you to ask him when is he coming to the UK and to visit a few GTROC meets - I'm sure he'd enjoy some of our members cars


Actually, Paul is in France and England right now....I believe he jets back across the pond to America about the 16th of this month. I'm sure his schedule is slammed, though...he's promoting the movie.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Craig are in this movie again as you were in the first F&F?
What do you drive these days? I remember you driving a Supra that was featured in Max Power a while ago.


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> Craig are in this movie again as you were in the first F&F?
> What do you drive these days? I remember you driving a Supra that was featured in Max Power a while ago.


LOL...I'm driving an RS4 these days.


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

stealth said:


> Dont know why anyone really cares ,these movies are made for kids, as for affecting the GTR


Well I take the films for what they are which is a bit of fun :thumbsup:

Epic failures of automotive history have become icons due to brilliant films (Delorean anyone?), who's to say the inverse isn't true. I'd love to think that there are kids with posters of the R35 pinned to their walls as a result of this film.

You know what they say, there's no such thing as bad press.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

TheDefiantOne said:


> Well I take the films for what they are which is a bit of fun :thumbsup:
> 
> Epic failures of automotive history have become icons due to brilliant films (Delorean anyone?), who's to say the inverse isn't true. I'd love to think that there are kids with posters of the R35 pinned to their walls as a result of this film.
> 
> You know what they say, there's no such thing as bad press.





Exactly ,the films are made for the kids and thats what the thread was about with it being a Fast & furious film .No it wont ruin the reputation of the 35 and no the film wont win any Oscar's if they ever make a 5th one ,the main car of the second one was a 34 with neons


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so FAF 4 is showing on the 10th April, perhaps we should meet up and watch it together


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Now that is a good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Cool video, good find.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Now that is a good idea


lets find a out of town cinema and do it...

Stains?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I just saw a trailer for the movie on TV. It was over in a flash but I didn't see any R35s, although I think I saw an R34. Is the car definitely featured and, if so, how heavily? Don't spoil the plot now (if there is one)!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> lets find a out of town cinema and do it...
> 
> Stains?



What you want to park our pride & joys in a car park in area like this :











Stains indeed ... :banned: :chuckle:


< PS - I'm currently shattered & no I don't have a better location yet :chuckle: >


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

supraman said:


> I just saw a trailer for the movie on TV. It was over in a flash but I didn't see any R35s, although I think I saw an R34. Is the car definitely featured and, if so, how heavily? Don't spoil the plot now (if there is one)!



Dont think any r35's are in it.


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

R34's, yes. R35's? Unless they were used as backdrop cars, I don't think so.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Craig,
I'd like to see your recent filming of Darins car. Is it available to see online atall?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

CraigLieberman said:


> R34's, yes. R35's? Unless they were used as backdrop cars, I don't think so.


In the trailer, Paul Walker chooses 2 R34's and the new GTR as his cars from the Police impound :smokin:

Seeing as the film is set before TFATFTD, I can't see how the R35 GTR can feature


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Trev said:


> Seeing as the film is set before TFATFTD, I can't see how the R35 GTR can feature


course it can; it's Hollywood:chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there is a picture of a R35 in the film only... bayside blue R34 GTR features I'm told

R


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/115228-fast-furious-r34-gtr.html#post1084852

pics of cars in F&F 4

some where GTTs modded (hard to get R34 GTRs into the US) in the film


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Robbie J said:


> some where GTTs modded (hard to get R34 GTRs into the US) in the film


They used GTT and GTS because they are cheap. While its true there aren't many R34 GT-R's in the US, the movie went to Japan and bought cars. They were going to destroy them anyway, so they want the cheapest cars they can get. 

Like Craig, I have a little insight to it all. I have had some little part in all the FNF movies. I think they are a good thing for the industry. I am in the automotive industry. I am in the Skyline GT-R business (dabble a little). Anything you can do to draw some more eyes and attention is a good thing as far as sales. 

As far as realism, and trying to tell the movie guys what cars actually do, thats something they just don't want to hear sometimes. They want what looks cool. I got asked how to do a wheelie on dirt... and my response was "can you leave that part out". And of course the answer to that was, it is an important part of the film, so figure it out. 

The Red R34 in that video, its a GTT thats all done up as an GT-R. AKA Lightweight R34. JustDriven » Blog Archive » Nearing its completion the lite weight R34 GTR hits the streets!


----------

